# Kennt jemand ein Programm , um .DEX Dateien zu öffnen, bearbeiten und wieder speichern?



## vram78 (20. Jul 2017)

Ich meine nicht dex2jar..


Das Programm wurde zuletzt vor 2 Jahren bearbeitet in Github.. und es funktioniert nicht bei mir, weil sich nichts öffnen lässt.

Ich suche halt ein Programm, der .DEX Dateien decompilieren kann. 




MFG


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jul 2017)

Wenn das bei Github zu finden ist, liegen da sicher die Sourcen, da musst du nicht die DEX entpacken.


----------



## vram78 (20. Jul 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das bei Github zu finden ist, liegen da sicher die Sourcen, da musst du nicht die DEX entpacken.




Was?

Dex2jar ist auf Github mein ich..das ist das Programm, womit man Dex Dateien decompilieren kann


----------

